# Nitecore NEW i4 intellicharger (2016)



## ddk1979 (28/9/16)

*Authentic Nitecore NEW i4 Intellicharger (2016)*
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001638/5666600-authentic-nitecore-new-i4-intellicharger-4-slot
$22.72

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

